# Punchy



## Punchy (Jun 20, 2013)

Can any jocks out there help me with this one? I can't get tight turns on my bandsaw 
I have a one quarter inch blade and the saw is set up correctly any help will be most welcome
Thank punchy


----------



## Dogboy (Apr 1, 2011)

I am a relative newb, but I find tight curve cuts only work if I make relief cuts around the curve (I always visualized the cuts as rays of a sun on a little kids drawing, where the sun is the curve and the rays are the relief cuts) and wittle off anything that pinches or binds the blade. There is probably fancy terms for this but there ya go. Also for really tight curves I still find they will need some sanding to even out the cut.


----------



## huff (May 28, 2009)

Punchy,

Not sure how tight of a curve you're trying to cut with your band saw or the type material you're working with, but a 1/4" blade will limit your cutting radius.

You may need to drop down to either a 3/16" blade or a 1/8" blade.


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

Rounding over the back edge of the blade will help a little; just use a grinding rock as its running.

Wiggling the workpiece back and forth to widen out the kerf and make room to turn will also help.

But, bottom line, a narrower blade will be the best way.


----------

